# [solved] kde-soundserver : cpu-overload, aborting.

## t0bi

mein soundserver spinnt irgendwie, er kann keine systemsounds abspielen und ich kann auch keine sounddateien mit den KDE eigenen playern abspielen, (eingebetteter player in konqueror, noatun).

mit anderen programmen wie amarok, realplayer, xine, etc. funktioniert der sound einwandfrei.

nur ist eklig, dass sich der rechner bei start und beenden fast aufhängt und erst nach einigerzeit ein fenster mit der meldung "soundserver: cpu overload, aborting (OK)" erscheint.

und eigentlich möchte ich auch systemsounds...

danke für jede hilfe und gruss

tobiLast edited by t0bi on Sat May 13, 2006 10:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nikaya

Hallo,

das scheint ein Problem von Alsa zu sein,der in Version 1.0.11 auftritt.Entweder auf Alsa 1.0.10 downgraden:

```
echo "=media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.11" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.11" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.11" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

echo "=media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.11" >>/etc/portage/package.mask
```

oder einfacher:

Kontrollzentrum --> Sound&Multimedia --> Sound-System -->Häckchen bei "Soundsystem aktivieren" entfernen 

dann --> Systemnachrichten >> Wiedergabe-Einstellungen --> Externen Abspieler verwenden >> Bei Abspieler "play" eintragen.

Fertig.  :Razz: 

----------

## t0bi

danke!

----------

